# Which cichlid is this?



## Mbuna Keeper (Dec 24, 2010)

Hi all,

I picked up a Malawi from the lfs yesterday but I don't know what it is. It's some sort of auloncara.

Any ideas? Sorry for the poor video (iPhone)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9v_n_uzanh0

Thanks!


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

My first impression is that it is a juvenile Copadichromis borleyi.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

i second that. Young peacocks and females don't have that many red fins.


----------



## Mbuna Keeper (Dec 24, 2010)

Excellent thanks for that.


----------

